# DPL Rosters Unlocked?



## zags77 (Oct 13, 2017)

Appears that some rosters are unlocked...

http://primetimesportz.bonzidev.com/sam/teams/index.php?team=5109212

Most are still hidden though.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 13, 2017)

zags77 said:


> Appears that some rosters are unlocked...
> 
> http://primetimesportz.bonzidev.com/sam/teams/index.php?team=5109212
> 
> Most are still hidden though.


The rosters have always been there but individual teams have decided to make them private.  The game reports are the same situation.

Very few DP's in girls DA so far either but can't hide those as ussda wants to have some transparency.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Oct 13, 2017)

Last weekend would have been the first time that DP's could have been used.


----------



## pewpew (Oct 13, 2017)

Even if you click on the game cards there is no roster info. Why? What's with all the Black Ops?!
Lame.


----------



## SocalPapa (Oct 19, 2017)

zags77 said:


> Appears that some rosters are unlocked...
> 
> http://primetimesportz.bonzidev.com/sam/teams/index.php?team=5109212
> 
> Most are still hidden though.


Hmm.  Looks like this roster is mostly from this club's former CSL Gold team (which had a losing record last fall and whose best players moved to DA).  Same coach too.  This is a young age group, but still no evidence of ECNL-level talent flocking to DPL.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Oct 19, 2017)

SocalPapa said:


> Hmm.  Looks like this roster is mostly from this club's former CSL Gold team (which had a losing record last fall and whose best players moved to DA).  Same coach too.  This is a young age group, but still no evidence of ECNL-level talent flocking to DPL.


Why would ECNL talent flock to DPL?  Isn't DPL essentially equivalent to SCDSL flight 1/ECNL (maybe a weaker team)/CSL?  If your kid is in DPL and is working for them, then great.  But I think the same could be said about ECNL/SCDSL/CSL.  DPL appears to have as much to do with DA as does ECNL/SCDSL/CSL.


----------



## SocalPapa (Oct 19, 2017)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Why would ECNL talent flock to DPL?  Isn't DPL essentially equivalent to SCDSL flight 1/ECNL (maybe a weaker team)/CSL?  If your kid is in DPL and is working for them, then great.  But I think the same could be said about ECNL/SCDSL/CSL.  DPL appears to have as much to do with DA as does ECNL/SCDSL/CSL.


You're right, they wouldn't.  But that didn't keep some DPL clubs from claiming in their marketing materials that DA has the highest-level talent and that DPL is on par with ECNL.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 19, 2017)

SocalPapa said:


> You're right, they wouldn't.  But that didn't keep some DPL clubs from claiming in their marketing materials that DA has the highest-level talent and that DPL is on par with ECNL.


I'll go a set further and say that multiple parents on at least one San Diego DPL team think (because the club told hem so) it is DA and part of US Soccer.  And their C team has been elevated to think that they are the club's only flight 1 team (marketing be at its best).


----------



## Striker17 (Oct 19, 2017)

You are kidding right?
This is absolutely sad. Sad that parents fell for this gimmick. 
DPL have nothing at all to do with the DA. If there is better talent coming from a ECNL I highly doubt those girls will be considered. This is sad they junk otherwise. 
As far as flight one? Wow is all I have to say .
Clearly not a top tier club that ever participated in meaningful competition. Only someone who never faced true top tier would say that.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 19, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> You are kidding right?
> This is absolutely sad. Sad that parents fell for this gimmick.
> DPL have nothing at all to do with the DA. If there is better talent coming from a ECNL I highly doubt those girls will be considered. This is sad they junk otherwise.
> As far as flight one? Wow is all I have to say .
> Clearly not a top tier club that ever participated in meaningful competition. Only someone who never faced true top tier would say that.


Most DPL and C team parents are inexperienced in the ways of club soccer.  They are willing to believe their kid is on a great team especially when you consider the time commitment and money they are shelling out.  I don't have the heart to educate them.


----------



## Striker17 (Oct 19, 2017)

So I guess they are the same ones unaware of the fact that their coaches are already looking at next year and if they aren't training with the DA that's red flag?


----------



## chargerfan (Oct 19, 2017)

Monkey said:


> I'll go a set further and say that multiple parents on at least one San Diego DPL team think (because the club told hem so) it is DA and part of US Soccer.  And their C team has been elevated to think that they are the club's only flight 1 team (marketing be at its best).


That C team is playing SDDA flight 2, so those parents must not understand soccer.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 19, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> So I guess they are the same ones unaware of the fact that their coaches are already looking at next year and if they aren't training with the DA that's red flag?


Yes and same ones that don't realize that most higher level teams are set before tryout dates are even listed on the club's website.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 19, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> That C team is playing SDDA flight 2, so those parents must not understand soccer.


Which age group are you talking about?  Look at both SDDA 02 and 03.


----------



## chargerfan (Oct 19, 2017)

Monkey said:


> Which age group are you talking about?  Look at both SDDA 02 and 03.


04. I guess they must have parents of every age group fooled then.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 19, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> 04. I guess they must have parents of every age group fooled then.


So you have heard the same assin statements?


----------

